# Jared Jefferies Breaks Wrist



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

WFAN is reporting that Jared Jeffries could miss the 1st half of the season with a broken wrist, injury he suffered during the Nets game. Stay tune for a link.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> NEW YORK -- Jared Jeffries, expected to be the New York Knicks' starting small forward, is in jeopardy of missing the beginning of the regular season because of a broken left wrist.
> 
> Jeffries was hurt Friday night against New Jersey in his Knicks debut and didn't play in Saturday night's preseason game at Philadelphia. He had an MRI exam Sunday, which revealed a non-displaced fractured left wrist.
> 
> Coach Isiah Thomas said Monday during a conference call that Jeffries could be sidelined three to six weeks, though the Knicks said they would have a better idea Tuesday.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2628697

Now they downgraded it down to 3-6 weeks which isn't that bad. Quentin and Balkman can take his minutes until he gets back. We are just too deep to be overly concerned about this particular position.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

3-6 weeks is bearable. Scary though...


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

He won't be out to long. 

He will out atleast a few games,he will miss the 1st week of the season at most.

No big deal here.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

At least you'll get to see Balkman now.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If Balkman keeps playing like this Q-Rich & Jeffries are going to have to bust tail if they want to stay on the court. That's a good problem to have. I wish the Celtics had that problem. :sad:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I heard this guy...Darius Miles? Yeah, that's his name. He's avaliable. I'd trade for him...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> He won't be out to long.
> 
> He will out atleast a few games,he will miss the 1st week of the season at most.
> 
> No big deal here.


Source?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> Source?


He was saying that as if Jeffries will only be out 3-6 weeks. On ESPN they are now reporting it could be 6-8.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*To be honest, with an injured Jared Jefferies at the Start of the regular season the BEST Player on the Knicks who EARNED the Starting SF slot is David Lee. 
C-Curry
PF-Frye
SF-Lee 
If any of the above three frontcourt players pickup two fouls early than Rookie Renaldo Balkman should be the replacement.

Too bad! the rotation will not go like that because of the high salary (contracts) of SF-Q.Richardson & SF-Jalen Rose.* 

Those that keep doubting Point-Foward Jalen Rose sparkplug skillz will have their mouths open catching flies come Midseason time, or after the ALL-STAR weekend. 
Those that like Q.Rich are not looking at his poor passing skillz, poor defender, and poor percentage in open shots or missing layups. Plus he is not a crunchtime player. 
One need to think back why Detroit President Dumars did not pick the NCAA MVP Championship Carmelo Anthony with the 2nd pick in the draft? Why? they had 35 mpg Prince. 
The Knicks went after two SF this offseason, giving up a well played backup center (Jackie Butler) to get SF-Jared Jefferies. 
SF-Rookie Renaldo Balkman play might not be polished with NBA experience as SF-Q.Richardson, but his overall Skillz and B-Ball-Hustle is obviously much better than Q.Richardson. 

*PF/SF-David Lee will be the Knicks MVP in the 2006-7 season!!!*


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

In my opinion Balkman has until further notice has earned a spot in the rotation , but I would start Q at the 3 until JJ is back, too many good scorers face the knicks in the opening parts of the season to let someone who has never played against them before loose on them.

i would do everything possible to keep that energy line up of Nate, JC, balkman and Lee intact ...to the point of keeping jalen on the bench and letting malik play instead because he at least plays with passion.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Source?


It's 3 to 6 weeks.

The season starts in about 2 weeks so if Jeffries gets back in 3 weeks then he should only miss the 1st week of the season.

Oviously that best case scenario.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> It's 3 to 6 weeks.
> 
> The season starts in about 2 weeks so if Jeffries gets back in 3 weeks then he should only miss the 1st week of the season.
> 
> Oviously that best case scenario.


MSG said today....6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> MSG said today....6 to 8 weeks.


I think what's happening here is that the two of you are talking crossways. He's probably talking about healing time while the news is reporting sideline time. Generally speaking a wrist takes three to six weeks to heal (with four weeks being the norm). But he's going to need rehab time after to get strength and flexibility back, which takes a couple of weeks. So the wrist could be healed as soon as a week into the season, but he's not likely to be back until December at the earliest.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I was commenting on that he will miss more then a week of the season as frank said.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> I was commenting on that he will miss more then a week of the season as frank said.


Well, yes, that's implicit in my comment that he's unlikely to be back before December.


----------

